# not stoked



## CholoMcScumbag (Aug 24, 2009)

so i am currently stuck on the east coast of Canada. don't know if anyone has ever been to the valley in nova scotia, but i wouldn't recommend it. i came here to visit my family, mainly my mother. she just went through a break up and 'needed my help' so much that i dropped my job that i had lined up, and told my boyfriend i'd see him in a few months. i was able to use a credit one of my family members had and flew to Halifax. i hate flying. its the worst form of travel. people are always so bitchy. i got loaded and slept...anyways....
the problem with this flying thing, is i only had a one way ticket. i just came off the streets. i have no job, no money, and there is no place here to make money. i dont have a guitar to busk yatta yatta. i have managed to find a way to get home. my mothers ex. happy happy joy joy. he is heart broken, miserable, has 'nothing to live for' blah blah blah, all that angsty bullshit crap. he has decided to go back to nanaimo. he has also said he would let me come along. this is awesome because its free for me. but there are a couple dangers. hes pretty unstable, and he has violent tendencies. i dont think he would do anything to harm me, but i am my mothers daughter and what better way to get back at her then to hurt me. im gona have to keep my head up. im nervous about sleeping. i dont doubt that i can defend myself but i dont want to be in that situation. im sure its not gona be a problem....i hope anyways. nobody is happy with the idea, but then again nobody is jumpin up to pitch for me to get a ticket home. i have a feeling this is just my irrational fears and over active imagination coming into play. i just am not stoked to be in this situation. my boyfriend is not stoked. he did volunteer to quit his job and hitch out to get me, but i dont want to do that to him. thats a completely different kettle of fish. another story. i wish i could just take off on my own, but thats not very smart, and i dont have enough experience to feel comfortable hitchin on my own.


----------



## bote (Aug 24, 2009)

you should hitchhike on your own. I have met plenty of single girls going across, and it seems better to risk being picked up by an unstable, violent freak, than willingly embarking on the whole trip with one and Spending days with them. Seriously, pull on your boots and do that shit, it`s warm outside.


to anyone who is thinking of replying to this by telling me how irresponsible my advice is, how dangerous this is, please include actual first hand accounts of people having bad experiences hitching across canada, because of the 10+ women i know who`ve done it, they all made it out the other side with nothing but stories to tell


----------

